# Air suspension modifications?



## bANONYMOUS (Jul 14, 2015)

2008 Q7 S-Line with air suspension, I did a.. thing.. and now at max driveable height (off road mode) the tires JUST SLIGHTLY rub the bumper.. a lot. However, when I have it in Lift Mode, it doesn't rub, but when I drive over X speed, it self lowers back down to off road mode, and rubs while turning.

Is there any way for force the air ride to just stay in lift mode, I put 33" off road winter tires on it. I need as much ground clearance as possible where I'm going.. lol

Like, VAG-COM mods? But, for allowing lift mode to be driven with, and disabling the speed limitation?

Alternate solution would be if there's an aftermarket air ride kit with an upgraded compressor and maybe a larger air tank for supply air with manually controler for the factory bags?

Basically, disabling the factory air ride, and utilizing the factory bags with an aftermarket air ride set up.

The only stuff I've found on this while searching is how to lower the factory air suspension further than Dynamic mode, which is entirely the opposite if the direction I'm trying to go.









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

